# Hauntro



## hallloweenjerzeboy (Mar 3, 2009)

Whats up everyone, my name is John, I live in the northern part of New Jersey, yes the Sopranos area lol, I am coming here from HalloweenForum.com, still an active memeber there but also want to be an active memeber here. I am 28 years old and ever since I was a child, I have been obessed with Halloween. I have a pretty decent yard haunt, it grows each year and I love making my own props, currently working on a 7 ft monster mud reaper at the moment. Would love to meet other Jersey haunters or Halloween enthusiasts so please feel free to get in touch with me. Looking foward to sharing my obession on another great board.


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Welcome!


----------



## smileyface4u23 (Apr 1, 2008)

Welcome aboard!


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

Welcome to hauntforum.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Welcome to the Forum, hal!


----------



## spideranne (Jul 17, 2006)

Welcome!


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Hey dude welcome.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Welcome to our castle!


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers (Jan 25, 2009)

welcome


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

Welcome


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Glad to meet you.


----------



## DoomBuddy (Mar 1, 2009)

welcome to the forum.


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

welcome John....nice to see you here


----------



## Draik41895 (Oct 25, 2008)

Welcome,you met Joiseygal yet?


----------



## Wyatt Furr (Jun 5, 2006)

Howdy and Welcome


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

welcome


----------



## hallloweenjerzeboy (Mar 3, 2009)

Draik41895 said:


> Welcome,you met Joiseygirl yet?


Nope, not yet, but its awsome that there are jersey people here lol I always feel like im alone on the forums when it comes to jersey.


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Welcome John! I'm glad you came to the Hauntforum  Actually we have a Make and Take that Trishaanne (Pattie) has every month. We are doing the Zombie Walk this month and I already see you have posted a message. I'm sure Trishanne or BlackCat will notify you with the details. It is a great group! I love this forum also!


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow (Oct 1, 2008)

Welcome fellow obsessed!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Hi and welcome to the forum. Glad to have you here. I'm on Halloweenforum too. Also a great site. If you think it's hard to find fellow haunters in Jersey, you should try Oklahoma, heart of the bible belt.


----------



## Fangs (Jun 6, 2006)

Greetings! Me three in the "Can't seem to find anybody else from around here" club! Welcome to HauntFourm!


----------



## Monk (Aug 26, 2008)

welcome


----------

